# 30" OLR's or 29.5" OL2's



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I cant decide on tires. Need some input. I have heard the OL2's are more flat and smoother compared to the original outlaws. I had 29.5" original outlaws on my teryx and it wasn't that bad of a ride. I do some street riding but majority of it will be trail, and come duck season it will be who knows what.. its different every time. I just have that feeling if I get the radials I am going to wish I got the OL2's for mud purposes. 

either 30x10x14 OLR's

or

29.5"x9.5x14 OL2's skinnies all the way around. for a 2013 polaris ranger 900


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Outlaw 2's. Both tires ride smooth, OL2's better in the mud! Plus they look better too!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Outlaw 2's would look better but wont last long on the street. 

I had 31' skinnies on my Brute and they were alot smoother than the 28' outlaws i had before. So maybe the new OL2's are smoother. Either way its going to look good. BTW the skinnies like to dig in the mud!


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

I love my outlaw radials. Decent in the mud and don't beat me and my ranger to death.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Every outlaw is at least on 3 weeks back order... ***?! Why doesn't high lifter state that on the site before you buy and not after you buy?!

I ended up canceling my order.. Call around and see what people have.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Call my buddy Kyle at K&S Atv Accessories

http://www.k-satv.com/
281.808.5140

Or my other buddies Scott or John at Xtreme Sidexside

832.493.1962


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Call my buddy Kyle at K&S Atv Accessories
> 
> http://www.k-satv.com/
> 281.808.5140
> ...


Man! Wish I saw this before I called genes and bought a set! Thanks thou! They had quite a few in stock, ended up buying 4-29.5" OL2's 11" wide all the way around.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I was gonna say if those two couldnt help you, call Genes


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Thats where I bought mine at was Gene's. They had them in stock too but i have the skinny's all the way around. They were also 100 bucks cheaper for the set than Mancuso in La Marque.


----------

